# Would a dog really leave their own kind to be with a human?



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

*split from another thread*



Jose Alberto Reanto said:


> That it's a creature that will leave its own kind to join humans.


I've always wondered about that.... because if you raise 2 puppies that can bond with eachother, is it not true that their focus is more on the other puppy than it is on the handler, which is why people seperate their pups from other dogs during puppyhood? So wouldn't that suggest that given the choice, a dog would rather bond closer with another dog during puppyhood than they would a human? If our dog runs accross the road to greet another dog and ignores the handler, they get corrected for it -- so doesn't that perhaps suggest that a dog that is not conditioned to look up to their human handler, would perhaps prefer a pack made up of other dogs?

I'm not saying this statement is right or wrong, because I honestly don't know... I sometimes feel as though many dogs appreciate the introduction of a 2nd dog into a household because it fulfils a need for that dog to be with another dog. Many people have told me about dogs getting too "doggy" when they are raised with other dogs as pups, or being more concerned over where another canine pack member went rather than being concerned about what the handler wants the dog to do. I split this into a seperate thread because I think it's a more interesting topic than food training n the whole food thing is a never ending debate, people who like food use food and will probably never change their mind... some people who don't like food may change their minds at some point, but most probably won't. That's fine, but this is a statement I've heard before n I'm just interested to see what peoples thoughts are on its validity


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, this oversimplifies....... but they DID leave their own kind to join humans, right?

I mean, didn't some wolf one day say "Hmmm........they have fire and food and shelter........ maybe I'll see if they want me to help them guard and hunt in exchange for some of that" ?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I would sooner guess that someone grabbed a wolf pup one day n said "maybe if we are friends with the wolf they will protect us".... lol. An adopted baby accepts whoever they grow up with as family.... but there's many adopted children who go look for their birth parents... I hate to use the analogy of dogs vs. children, but that's the best way I can put it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you are both right. I think the first ones came to humans for fire/food, but since then, they have been paying a big price, so when they see one of their own kind, they can't help but want to go back! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

There are book and books and books about who adopted whom in this relationship......... I think it's fascinating.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> There are book and books and books about who adopted whom in this relationship......... I think it's fascinating.


One of the best is "Dogs" by Raymond and Lorna Coppinger.
Just about the best theory book I've read in quite a few years.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: best theory book I've read in quite a few years.

Theory............ :lol: :twisted: 

I have pissed in enough wheaties tonight. Why did they leave??? HMMMMM al you non food people?? 

Go out and get a dog and then don't feed it. See how that works for you. I suspect a SEE YA! BYE! is in your future. 

I guess I had a little pee left in me. :twisted:


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: best theory book I've read in quite a few years.
> 
> Theory............ :lol: :twisted:
> 
> ...



Go figure, Jeff.

But if your dog leaves you just because somebody offers them food, then you're just reaping what you have sown...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Jeff, I tried that. He died.

Food is a necessity, not a reward.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff, if your dog left you, maybe he just liked someone better, or he saw what you did to someone's wheaties  and decided to eat somewhere else.     Chill Jeff! I'm Jokin! :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You know, you can try to feed my dogs all you want. When I walk away, they come right with. It is called bonding, and has nothing to do with my using food to train a dog.

Maybe you can try this on your next dog. If it doesn't work, well then you need work on conditioning a response.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Jeff, when your dogs follow you, it's because they want to see what the hell you'll think of next  !


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cannot help it if I am the most interesting person on the planet. God did that, not me. 8)


----------

